# Fat Loss Vs Weight loss



## Applellial (Feb 19, 2011)

Fat Loss Vs Weight loss which one will you prefer ? Think and let me know why .


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Naturally it should be fat loss :thumb:


----------



## mr-ponting (Jun 15, 2009)

Fat loss, google 'CKD Diet'


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Not interested in my weight TBH...

Fat % under 12 please...

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like both as since I have been on a extra dose of Pain Killers I have piled the weight on at a rapid rate even though I dont really eat anything dodgy and dont drink booze. I know some of you might suggest excercise but that isnt as easy as it sounds as I have a duff back and walking hurts, bending hurts etc, the only bit I can exercise is my arms and now my shoulder is giving me agro. So if anyone has a magic wand which will help me lose weight and fat please wave it over my way


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Stop eating too much

:thumb:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I would like both as since I have been on a extra dose of Pain Killers I have piled the weight on at a rapid rate even though I dont really eat anything dodgy and dont drink booze. I know some of you might suggest excercise but that isnt as easy as it sounds as I have a duff back and walking hurts, bending hurts etc, the only bit I can exercise is my arms and now my shoulder is giving me agro. So if anyone has a magic wand which will help me lose weight and fat please wave it over my way


I weighed up the other day, 13st 10 , big deal huh? Well I was often struggling to get down to 14st 7, lost a good 3 or 4" off my waist, can pull my jeans off without undoing the buttons, what have I been doing? 
Cut right back on the processed foods, fast foods, etc
Still have me bacon sarnies , but with tomato or mushrooms NO SAUCE, 
sandwiches for work, and on my shopping list for today is aubergines  but mainly fruit and veg :thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I bet you eat more than me it just seems my body doesnt burn anything up. As said I dont drink booze but do drink quite alot of tea and coffee but only use skimmed milk as I hate the stuff and only use sweetners. If I have a fizzy drink its normaly Diest Coke, breakfast is just half a normal bowl of cerial with no suger, lunch is a sandwich with low fat spread and normal ham and teatime is well anything really but its very rare I have chips or fryups. I am baffled but it all seems to have kicked in since I started to use Morphine at night to knock me out so I am convinced its that.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I bet you eat more than me it just seems my body doesnt burn anything up. As said I dont drink booze but do drink quite alot of tea and coffee but only use skimmed milk as I hate the stuff and only use sweetners. If I have a fizzy drink its normaly Diest Coke, breakfast is just half a normal bowl of cerial with no suger, lunch is a sandwich with low fat spread and normal ham and teatime is well anything really but its very rare I have chips or fryups. I am baffled but it all seems to have kicked in since I started to use Morphine at night to knock me out so I am convinced its that.


Water retention?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I weighed up the other day, 13st 10 , big deal huh? Well I was often struggling to get down to 14st 7, lost a good 3 or 4" off my waist, can pull my jeans off without undoing the buttons, what have I been doing?
> Cut right back on the processed foods, fast foods, etc
> Still have me bacon sarnies , but with tomato or mushrooms NO SAUCE,
> sandwiches for work, and on my shopping list for today is aubergines  but mainly fruit and veg :thumb:


I have always been a bigish guy as I am 6'2" and got the build to go with it and I got to the stage where I couldnt keep any of my jeans up etc but all of a sudden bang, super blub and the only thing that has chaged since it happend is my pills


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Avanti said:


> Water retention?


I have wonderd about that as my legs seem to be overly big around the ankle and calf area and I have a deep sock line now on my leg which I didnt use to have


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I have always been a bigish guy as I am 6'2" and got the build to go with it and I got to the stage where I couldnt keep any of my jeans up etc but all of a sudden bang, super blub and the only thing that has chaged since it happend is my pills


If you are moving about less, then your metabolism will be slowing right down, which in turn means that less food is used to "power" you, and it turns to fat storage.

Maybe try and do some isometrics (tensing your muscles) if that doesn't hurt too much.....have you tried swimming as well?

:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I havent even heard of that mate and swimming does hurt unless i do back stroke but I am a bit ashamed to go swimming becaused of how big I have got and I feel that evryone is looking and laughing at me so I dont bother as I would end up launching someone


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Shinyvec said:


> I have always been a bigish guy as I am 6'2" and got the build to go with it and I got to the stage where I couldnt keep any of my jeans up etc* but all of a sudden bang, super blub and the only thing that has chaged since it happend is my pills*


I'm no Dr, but it does sound like a side effect from the medication, hate to say it, I noticed similar in my late Auntie, 80 odd year old fit as a fiddle, then once she was on medication, the weight piled on , scary as I can see the weight gain in my Mum too


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Shinyvec said:


> I havent even heard of that mate and swimming does hurt unless i do back stroke but I am a bit ashamed to go swimming becaused of how big I have got and I feel that evryone is looking and laughing at me so I dont bother as I would end up launching someone


There are some thoughts, and some evidence that even just by working the muscles LIKE doing weights will help them...

So if you are sitting down, tense your bicep up like you are doing a curl...tense and much as you can...

You can basically sit down and do a whole body workout just by tensing all the different muscles...

Now, I am not saying it is the same as a workout, but it should get your muscles fired up a bit, which in turn will fire your metabolism, using more energy and food...

As the the swimming bit.... don't worry about other people, I have seen 'large' people struggle to get into a pool, but once they are in there, dolphin like....

Plus, you are over 6ft... they will be scared of you! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I'm no Dr, but it does sound like a side effect from the medication, hate to say it, I noticed similar in my late Auntie, 80 odd year old fit as a fiddle, then once she was on medication, the weight piled on , scary as I can see the weight gain in my Mum too


It could be....there are so many different side effects these days...


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have no problems getting in and out of a pool but just feel like everyone is watching me.
I think its time to pay the doctor a vist and have a shake up in the pill department and see where we go from there plus Spring and Summer are almost here which makes me become more active as the cold damp weather causes me pain so hopefully heading out of the worst of that.
I will keep you posted on what happens and if I find out what is the probable cause.


----------



## Richf (Apr 26, 2008)

Shinyvec said:


> I bet you eat more than me it just seems my body doesnt burn anything up. As said I dont drink booze but do drink quite alot of tea and coffee but only use skimmed milk as I hate the stuff and only use sweetners. If I have a fizzy drink its normaly Diest Coke, breakfast is just half a normal bowl of cerial with no suger, lunch is a sandwich with low fat spread and normal ham and teatime is well anything really but its very rare I have chips or fryups. I am baffled but it all seems to have kicked in since I started to use Morphine at night to knock me out so I am convinced its that.


Give up the cola mate , try and cut out sweet things especially artificial sweeteners , research has shown that after consuming sweet things the brain starts to expect the sugar and increases insulin levels making you more hungry

Sugars and carbohydrates peak blood sugar levels try and limit those rather than the amount you eat , give it a go


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

I hate losing weight - it took two years of very hard slog to put on three stone (while dropping bodyfat)!

Always keen to minimise bodyfat though - under 12% for a six pack and it helps when doing endurance stuff to be super lean.


----------



## jonezy (Sep 30, 2008)

i go with fat loss, as when i started back at the gym i was 20st 8lbs, and i was large, now im not as large as i was, i ve gone down from a xxxl t-shirt to and xl/L... but the annoying thing is, im still 20st 8lbs!!! ive just lost body fat whilst increasing muscle mass... at least thats what im telling myself lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2011)

Fat loss but weight gain for me. Trying to concentrate on gaining weight without adding too much added fat atm.


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

This might sound like a stupid thing to suggest but could it be that you are not consuming enough food?

If your daily intake is to be believed then you would probably be consuming less than 1000 calories a day which for someone who is 6'2'' and 'large' is really not enough as your body will think it is being starved and will store what it can instead of converting it to energy to burn it off


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

chunkytfg said:


> This might sound like a stupid thing to suggest but could it be that you are not consuming enough food?
> 
> If your daily intake is to be believed then you would probably be consuming less than 1000 calories a day which for someone who is 6'2'' and 'large' is really not enough as your body will think it is being starved and will store what it can instead of converting it to energy to burn it off


+1
Im 6'2" and 15stone and was eating very little. I started last week eating low fat food every 11/2 to 2hours and have near 1/2 stone off in a week


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Just out of interest what do you consider to be 'large'?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Without letting everyone know how heavy I actualy am, I am a tight 42" waist which I think is far OTT and with having back problems I need to lose some / alot


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

I have back problems from years ago because of a car crash. It stopped me playing football and the weight crept up and because of the extra weight Im carrying now, my back and legs hurt for days after I run. Get yourself a bike and go out for a few miles a day. Its doing the trick for me anyway


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

There are a lot of variables, but if I had to choose one, fat loss all the way. :thumb:

People (in general) get very hung up on two particlar things which are often put on a pedastal when wanting to adopt a more healthy lifestyle. "Weight" and "dieting".

But it depends where you're coming from however... someone who is light enough, but has little muscle due to lack of exercise you would expect to gain weight if they adopted a healthy lifestyle (food AND exercise)... on the contrary someone who's got 35000 extra calories stashed away as sub-cutanous padding, the opposite. I've often heard average sized people moan about "putting on weight" at the gym... not realising muscle is heavier than fat they assume its a backwards step.

The reason I'd discount weight loss on it's own is that scales are pretty useless on their own as a thorough body analysis tool (even the fancy ones). Linford Christie had a BMI of 36 (over 25 is "overweight"!). The counter point to that is that too much muscle can produce massive strain on the heart also... think of all the bodybuilders who have bypasses!

Similarly, calorie restriction (i.e. "dieting") as a sole source of weight loss is pretty worthless without any exercise too. As it doesn't address functional fitness and body shape/posture.

The average Briton could probably do with losing a few lbs, and that would generally be fat however... me included these days! So the two would go hand in hand in that instance.

I used to love this guy's website when I was a gym fiend, www.johnstonefitness.com. Pretty obsessive, updates it every day before 9am since he started back in 2003. Posts all of his training/diet/learnings on there. I think he even posted up about detailing his new car when he got it a few years back


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

Bikes are out for me as I have Coxis issues aswell as duff back surgery and Arthritis so I am in a bit of a pickle really. I dont work because of the problems but if I could I am sure it would help me because once I am doing something my mind blanks out my problems and I can go without lunch etc aslong as the brews keep flowing that is. This is why I like to detail my car, yes it hurts like hell and takes me ages but I enjoy it and some how can go all day but once I stop I pay the price for quite a few days later.
What I need is a company to give me a job with the full understanding of my problems and some days I wouldnt be able to physicaly do much and some days being late due to lack of sleep all the time. I know its a no chance scenario but if someone would give me a chance I would give my full ability to please them and then that way I should imagine I would start to lose some weight and tone up at the same time, but with what I already have experienced it will not happen


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

I'm currently on a diet.....well.... more of a change of the way I approach food and it all centres around what I like to think is intelligent eating. A lot less fat and those fats I do eat are from healthy sources, oily fish, nuts, seeds, a little olive oil to cook with etc etc. Lean protein with every main meal, helps keep you fuller for longer. No dairy at all (this was a big challenge for me as I love my cheese). No booze (also difficult). Lots of veg and only have carbs from naturally sweet fruit and veg, carrots, peppers, orange juice etc or from low GI foods (whole grain, brown rice, oatmeal etc) but only directly after (45 min window) physical exercise. I've also cut out all but 2 or 3 cups of black / green tea or coffee and drink a lot of water.

I used to weigh 18 st 3lbs (6ft and heavy build) and have really shed the pounds but more importanly, body shape has improved, and therefore in my mind fat has fallen off which was the most important part.

Once you get over the initial shock of eating a lot more veg (I take a bag of carrot and pepper sticks to munch on along with nuts and seeds in my desk draw instead of choc) instead of snacking on crisps or sarnies or basically what is usually heavily fat and carb laden stuff, you actually don't feel too hungry as the healthy snacks keep your blood sugar levels constant and fill you up.

It's not for everyone and I do struggle but so far I have lost 10lbs in 2 weeks, seem to be eating a lot more than I thought was possible on a "diet" and have every hope to get down to my (initial) target weight of 16st within a couple of months (more to follow afterwards). After that it'll be maintaining weight through careful introduction of more carbs (beer :lol, but again, only at the right time.

Talking as someone was about meds and diet, I recently had to take PPI's for a nasty bout of GORD (acid reflux) and I put on 1st in 2 months (one of the things that prompted me to start this plan) so yes, they can have quite a rapid effect on weight gain.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> Bikes are out for me as I have Coxis issues aswell as duff back surgery and Arthritis so I am in a bit of a pickle really. I dont work because of the problems but if I could I am sure it would help me because once I am doing something my mind blanks out my problems and I can go without lunch etc aslong as the brews keep flowing that is. This is why I like to detail my car, yes it hurts like hell and takes me ages but I enjoy it and some how can go all day but once I stop I pay the price for quite a few days later.
> What I need is a company to give me a job with the full understanding of my problems and some days I wouldnt be able to physicaly do much and some days being late due to lack of sleep all the time. I know its a no chance scenario but if someone would give me a chance I would give my full ability to please them and then that way I should imagine I would start to lose some weight and tone up at the same time, but with what I already have experienced it will not happen


You mentioned earlier that you have cut out a lot of stuff but try and cut down on tea and coffee or at least try it black. Dairy and high processed carb (pasta, white rice, bread etc) fuels the body in totally the wrong way so it burns up the energy from those sources first rather than using fat stored. Cut out the carbs and dairy and you'll go a long way to helping yourself lose the lbs! Also, sweeteners are no good either, same with the sweeteners in diet coke etc. Try carbonated water if you want the "fizz" with some orange/cranberry/apple juice etc for a bit of flavour.

Not sure what to suggest on the exercise front, you sound a little buggered on that  but that's what makes the diet so much more important. Although saying that 80% of weight loss is diet anyway.

Good luck and I hope you find a solution :thumb:


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Shinyvec said:


> Without letting everyone know how heavy I actualy am, I am a tight 42" waist which I think is far OTT and with having back problems I need to lose some / alot


So i'm guessing 21st ish?

I'm only a little lighter than that and the same height but was 24st. I admit I have never had the back issues or osteoarthiritis like you but you would be surprised how little you need to change your life to lose that bit of weight.

If however boredom is your main issue with eating and you struggle to get active then things will be tough but with a bit of willpower anything can be acheived:thumb:


----------

